

Better Starts Here – Apple - muchcomment
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5WYvFOMtAA

======
_comlag
Big Brother Starts Here - Apple

I find it interesting that Apple doesn't allow comments on their youtube
videos..

~~~
mark_integerdsv
So they are making an effort at creating not only sustainable energy solutions
for their operations but also a good example for other big corporations.

You clearly hate this.

Poor Apple, can't do shit without being shat on.

